# Another Welcome - Jeff McClellan joins the team!



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd like the thank Jeff for his kind offer to help us out here in the 942 support forum! Some of you may remember Jeff from his work years ago at DBSDish and DBSForums. He's now joining our team, so Jeff, welcome aboard!


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks Mark, great place, great people. Hopefully I will be of some help for others.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Jeff - This is great! Thanks for helping out. It's great to see some additional support for the 942 forum. Now if E* would just hold up their end of the deal. . . :lol: 

John


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome, Jeff! I'm glad to have your help here in the forum. I'm looking forward to working with you and the rest of the staff to help our 942 users.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome to the team Jeff!!!

Thanks to all the moderators: Allen, Mark, Jason, Mike, and the rest who I am forgetting. Thanks for all your time and patience. We really do appreciate it.

   


Jon


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Welcome, Jeff. We all need all the help we can get.

To help get you off on the right foot, here's the good news: EchoStar's new MPEG-4 compression standard will be "reverse-compatible" with MPEG-2, so you'll have _'no worries, Mate'_ about having to convert your 942 to a boat anchor when M4 is rolled out. :lol:


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcom Jeff! Good to have someone else looking out for us!


----------



## rickc (Oct 7, 2005)

Come on in Jeff...the water's fine.  

We'll certainly appeciate having your expertise added to all the other knowledgeable moderators here.


----------



## zipcom (Oct 14, 2005)

Well Jeff,

I'm new to the forum, have been lurking for a while now. Just glad to see so much help! Glad to see you are onboard!

Kipp


----------

